# The History of the Presbyterian Church in America - Frank J. Smith



## crhoades (Oct 3, 2005)

The History of the Presbyterian Church in America: The Silver Anniversary Edition 

I recently picked up this book at a seminary bookstore over the weekend. It's a 608 pg. history of the PCA. Has anyone read it? What is the author's perspective? Is this the standard work on the topic? Who is Frank J. Smith?

The person working in the bookstore said that he was "TR" -hence the other thread. I'm about 50 pages into it and it is pretty good so far. Learning a lot actually. I thought that the PCA came from the PCUSA but actually it came from the PCUS who was contemplating merging with the PCUSA....

Thanks for any information you guys might have.


----------



## Puritanhead (Oct 3, 2005)

I recommend _The History of the Presbyterian Church in America: The Congregationalist-Baptist Outsider's View_


----------



## crhoades (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I recommend _The History of the Presbyterian Church in America: The Congregationalist-Baptist Outsider's View_



Let me know when you finish it! 

But how would you be able to write it if the closest any of us would let you see a Presbyterian church workings was the PB?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2005)

He is currently a pastor at a CRPC congregation in Wisconsin. He co-edited a great book called _Worship in the Presence of God_ David Lachman. He used to be a pastor in the PCA. His historical knowledge of the American Presbyterian Church in general and the PCA in particular is superb. The book you got is a good one, and I'm glad it is available again as a silver anniversary edition.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> He is currently a pastor at a CRPC congregation in Wisconsin. He co-edited a great book called _Worship in the Presence of God_ David Lachman. He used to be a pastor in the PCA. His historical knowledge of the American Presbyterian Church in general and the PCA in particular is superb. The book you got is a good one, and I'm glad it is available again as a silver anniversary edition.



I also recently acquired the book Worship in the Presence of God...I wonder why he isn't in the PCA anymore...Is this a trend? He seems to take a strong view on worship as well as other things. Are people that aren't budging on the WCF becoming a rarity in PCA circles? Is this a trend? Are the vanilla Westminsterians such as Fred the exception (no pun intended) not the rule? 

Not wanting to  - I still want feedback on Frank Smith and the book - just some random musings/questions.

[Edited on 10-3-2005 by crhoades]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2005)

The PCA is not a hospitable place for the Puritan-minded. 'Nuff said. 

[Edited on 10-3-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm a personal friend of Frank, and I can assure that there were a host of factors involved, including Frank's own personality (and I say that neither positively nor negatively).

It was not a simple matter of worship, nor a decline in the PCA. It was (and is) a complex matter.

I won't comment more in a public forum.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I'm a personal friend of Frank, and I can assure that there were a host of factors involved, including Frank's own personality (and I say that neither positively nor negatively).
> 
> It was not a simple matter of worship, nor a decline in the PCA. It was (and is) a complex matter.
> ...



I appreciate your candidness. Could you add anything that would help me to understand his perspective in the book? His leanings? Have you read the book and can you comment on it?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 3, 2005)

Chris,
Frank Smith and his co editing partner from _Worship in the Presence of God_ David Lachman wrote a lengthy survey/review of the worship views of John Frame and R. J. Gore for the 2005 *Confessional Presbyterian* journal. Copies still available. Very good; David, who needs to write more in my opinion, in particular is great on the weaknesses in Gore's work. Right now, Lord willing, Frank is working on a Survey of 60 years of literature on the Regulative Principle of Worship for the 2006 CPJ (given it is about 60 years since the piece was published that probably did the most to spur the popularity if not the coining of the phrase, Regulative Principle of Worship).

I've known Frank for a long time; he candidated for the pastorate at our church at one point also. I agree with Fred on the timing of his leaving; but talk to him if you want the information. I for one thought Frank would stay to turn out the lights on the PCA. He was I believe the first licenciate when it was formed. His book is more thorough than other works on the history of the PCA. Frank is what you would call a TR but how much that colors the work if it does, I cannot say.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Oct 4, 2005)

thank you for both the book title and for the link to:

Reformation Heritage Books, Inc.
[email protected]org

i ordered the book. i appreciate the threads like this, informative and lead to action. *grin*


----------

